# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Recolha de água 4 de Março

## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Apenas para Vos informar que estarei aqui...



... amanhã, às 9.30 para recolher água.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Diogo.

Sim senhor!... grande plano!...

Será "o carro fica aqui", ou "a nave espacial fica aqui"?  :yb624:

----------

